# Roofing Materials With Energy Approved Rebate Credits



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a link to the list I posted on ContractorTalk.

Ed



Here is the link. I guess you have to find out from each manufacturer, which products meet the criterial.

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?...ltsperpage=228


I found the list of actual products.
http://downloads.energystar.gov/bi/q..._prod_list.pdf


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

By the way, I forgot that I had posted this last night, so the list of all of the approved shingle products now has it's own thread in the Residential Roofing Sub-Forum.

Ed


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Here is a link to the list I posted on ContractorTalk.
> 
> Ed
> 
> ...


Is this list all inclusive or are there products that may not be included?


----------

